# New development building too close to my property.



## plankton (23 Feb 2013)

Hello, a new development beside my property has the outline of the houses (2 story - rear of houses to the boundary) marked with chalk / paint on the ground but this position is approx. 2 meters (20%) nearer to the boundary than on the planning drawings. What do I do to ensure that they comply with the planning permission.


----------



## fender (23 Feb 2013)

Contact the planning department in your local county council. You can call in and see the actual plans. If they are not adhering to the plans you can put in an objection in writing to the planning office. Do it asap before any building work commences.


----------



## 3CC (23 Feb 2013)

The lines on the ground might be for excavation which could include footpaths. Maybe a friendly query with the builder might save you some time.


----------



## lowCO2design (25 Feb 2013)

goggle: 'building control enforcement' unauthorised development

but i have to agree with 3cc: approach your neighbour first (friendly like!)


----------



## plankton (27 Feb 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I did have a neighbour until they sold out and a developer bought the house and site, knocked the single house and has permission for 12 semi detached houses. Since I posted, I asked him was he sure that the foundations - now dug, were in the correct distance from the boundary - he said they were and quoted a figure in feet rather in meters - the figure he mentioned is approx. 1.25 meters too near the boundary. I told him that I would be contacting Planning Compliance - I sent an email & also delivered hard copy in to the Planning Compliance Dept of the Co.Co. Next day the foundations were poured with concrete. Still awaiting a reply from Planning Dept.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Feb 2013)

I'd suggest you write a brief letter to him, reminding him of the fact that you'd informed him the day previously that he was significantly closer to the boundary than authorised, that you've reported this to the compliance department and, if necessary, will now place the matter in the hands of your legal advisors. 

He'll probably pay as much attention to your letter as he did to your conversation, but you'll have notified all parties in writing and the paper trail will be there for the record. If you're talking to him again, you could point out to him that it'll cost him a lot more to put things right later.


----------



## plankton (23 Mar 2013)

Co. Co. Planning compliance department inspected the site and sent the developer a letter stating he was not complying, gave 4 weeks to rectify same. So I am glad to see that the system can work!


----------

